#      .    ()

## evat20

. , :
  6% ,     ().       .         .         .     ( ),            ?

----------

-  .

----------


## evat20



----------

> -  .


     ,  , .   .
   54-  ,     ?

----------

**,   -   2016 : 1  1.2.   -       :   2,      9  2

----------

**, !!!

----------

> ,  , .


 


> .


  .


> 54-  ,     ?


_ 4.3.     - 
(    03.07.2016 N 290-)
*
1. -   c  () ,      (),..._


      ?

----------

1.2
1. - ,    - ,         ,   ,    .

----------

> 1.2
> 1. - ,    - ,           ,   ,    .


    ,   ?

----------


## OLGALG

> .


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/475745/

   -   .

----------

> -   .


  ,   .        ....

----------


## OLGALG

> ,   .        ....


    .1.1.    -,   .4,3 -     -          .

----------

> 


  ... 




> .1.1.    -,


 


> .4,3


,  ,       .

----------

> ?


     ?

----------


## garda

,     30+         ,   ()          ,        ,   .  ,       ,  ,     .     .  ?    ""?    ?

----------

> ?


 , ..          .     .

----------

> ,     30+         ,   ()          ,        ,   .  ,       ,  ,     .     .  ?    ""?    ?


   ?

----------

> ,     30+         ,   ()          ,        ,   .  ,       ,  ,     .     .  ?    ""?    ?


           .
     ,   .     .              .
       ,       .   .
,               ,     .  ,            , ,       ?

----------

> . , :
>   6% ,     ().       .         .         .     ( ),            ?


,    ?   , ..     ,    ,      ?        (),       ?  ? , -    .

----------


## olga-osina

:      .             "-".     ?


  10.07.2018:

           "-",    .

      ,       ()        ()     , ,  (. 1.1, . 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54-,   54-).           ,   .       ,     ,     -  ( )       ,   .

         .

       () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,      (. 19 . 3    27.06.2011  161- "   ").

 ,  "-"     . ,                  . ,    .

           ,       01.07.2019 (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).              ().

           ,      ,          .

..   ,       ,       01.01.2019?
    -,     ?

----------


## garda

**,  ,    ?   ,            ,   ,   ,               .     .   ,        ,     ,    -     . 
 ,      ,    ,   ,         ,   .      ,  .

----------


## garda

*olga-osina*,   ?

----------


## olga-osina



----------

> 


 ...

----------


## olga-osina

> ...


  .
  .

 4 192- "     54-".          ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .
   ?

----------

> ?


     :
1.  
2.     
3.    
4.

----------


## garda

-

----------

> -


  ,       (),  .

PS , ...

----------


## olga-osina

> ,     ,    (       ),


 



> ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,

----------


## garda

**,  ,  


> . 1 . 4.3   54‑.    ,    ,      ().      ()  ,    ,    .   , ,    ()  ,   ,       .    ,     .    ,      ,       .     ,   ,            .


   ,  .       ? , .   ?      ,         , , ,    .

----------

> , ,    ()  ,   ,       .


     ?          ?

----------

> ?          ?


54-. .    -   ,  .     -     .

----------

> 54-. .


?

----------


## olga-osina

> olga-osina  
>    ?
>      :
> 1.  
> 2.     
> 3.    
> 4.





> olga-osina  
>          ,     ,    (       ),
> 
>    olga-osina  
>          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,


???

----------

> ???


 -?

----------


## olga-osina

,  .4  192-   



> :
> 1.  
> 2.     
> 3.    
> 4.


,   4.





> ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,


 



> ,     ,    (       ),


   ?

----------

> ?


-   .  . ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


   ,       ( )   .

----------

> -   .  . ?


   -  .         ....

----------


## olga-osina

> ,       ( )   .


 




> 


 



> .


1.      ,     ,    (       ), 
2.          ,     ,         () ,
3.      , , ,
4.         , ,

----------


## rnb09

> 1.      ,     ,    (       )


         ,      ?

----------

> 


 ?        .

  : 


> 


   : 



> 1.      ,     ,    (       ), 
> 2.          ,     ,         () ,
> 3.      , , ,
> 4.         , ,

----------

,  


> 


?

----------


## olga-osina

> ?        .
> 
>   : 
>    :


,  1  ?

----------


## olga-osina

> ,      ?


  :
           ,       01.07.2019 (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).              ().

   .
       01.01.2019

----------

> ,  1  ?


 -,        .

----------


## olga-osina

> -,        .


  ?
 -  ()        ()

----------

> ?


 ,     54-  ,   .

----------


## olga-osina

- ,    - ,                 ,   ,    .

       .

----------

> - ,    - ,                 ,   ,    .
> 
>        .


 , ..  54-    4.3,     ,    , , ,        :

 4.3.     - 
(    03.07.2016 N 290-)
*
1. *- *  **        ()        *,      ()* ,   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".

----------


## sdef48

,**  .       , **.   ,    -      -.    ,       ,    .      ** ,    ?     ,  "" (   )    ,     ,         ,          -,    . ,    .     ,       - -,     -      .    ,       .   .    ,    .  ,      ,    --   (    .  -)    3- ,   ,  , -          (      ).          ?

----------


## garda

*sdef48*,       ,             .

----------


## olga-osina

> , ..  54-    4.3,     ,    , , ,        :


, 
. 1.2  ,  . 4.3   ( ,    . 1.2)

----------


## sdef48

-.     ?        ?    .

----------

> , 
> . 1.2  ,  . 4.3   ( ,    . 1.2)


        , ,       .     ,   .

----------

> *sdef48*,       ,             .


.  ,      100%   .  ,    .

----------


## olga-osina

> ()


  ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 ""     .  ,   ,  -  ,  - .

----------


## 81

> ""     .  ,   ,  -  ,  - .


  ,   ,       -. 

*olga-osina*,      ,    ,  .

----------


## olga-osina

> olga-osina,      ,    ,  .


,.
   ?
   - .

----------


## olga-osina

,      ?

----------


## OLGALG

*81*,         -     (      -          )  -     -        -    .        .
    ,     -    -    -         -     -   + (      - )     .

----------


## sdef48

,     .     ,   ,      .  ,    ,     ? :Wink:  , ,  .  ,  .         .   ,    ,  .       .  ?

----------


## sdef48

> [b]    ,     -    -    -         -     -   + (      - )     .


    .      .    ,   ,    ,      ,   ,          ,  .
  , *OLGALG*, ,     ( )     ,    ?    ?  ,         .        -  .      .   ,  ,  ,       ( ),       ,    .  ?   -  ?  ,            ?       ?   , ,             ,       (   -,   ).       ?       ?

----------


## sdef48

,  ,  ""      54    "",     ,  *olga-osina*,   .

----------

> ?
>    - .


 ,            54-.

----------

> ,      ?


  ?

----------

> .


 ,   ?!!!!

----------

> (      -          )  -     -        -    .        .


  ,         ,    ?


> -   + (      - )     .


  ?     ""?         ?    ,  - ...

----------


## olga-osina

> ,  ,  ""      54    "",     ,  olga-osina,   .


. 1.1  54-

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


    . 1.2.

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


    ?
    ""?

----------


## -

> ,


      ( ),   ,     ,  ?
 , )))     ,   ""     .       ""  -,     .    .,     ,      ( )   .    :  + + ,          (    -  ) ,     ,     .

----------

> ?
>     ""?


 1.1.  ,     
...
 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
...

----------


## olga-osina

**,  :yes:       .

----------

> **,       .



*olga-osina*,           :Smilie:

----------


## olga-osina

> olga-osina,


   ,      .

----------

> 1.1.  ,     
> ...
>  -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
> ...


 



> ...  54-    4.3,     ,    , , ,        :
> 
>  4.3.     - 
> (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
> *
> 1. *- *  **        ()        *,      ()* ,   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".





> , ,       . *     ,   .*

----------


## olga-osina

**,     .
  ,  



> .


   ?
     .

----------

> ,  
> 
>    ?
>      .


   ,           4.3.  ,      ,    .

----------


## -

!!    ???

----------


## olga-osina

,    ?
. 1.2       ( ..   ) - ?
. 4.3.         - ? -          . ?

-       ""   ,   . 4.3        ?

----------


## olga-osina

> !!    ???


   .
     (    )  .
.     .

----------

> . 1.2       ( ..   ) - ?


 


> . 4.3.         - ?


 .        .  , ,    ,    .


> -          . ?


 .     - .

----------


## olga-osina

.



> - .


???
  "":
1.  ()        ()     , , ,  
2.           ()          () ,       () ,
.. "  "     , .

----------

> .


   ?    


> "":
> 1.  ()        ()     , , ,  
> 2.           ()          () ,       () ,


 ,  


> "  "


         ()      .

----------


## olga-osina

,   :




> ()        ()     , , ,





> ()          () ,       () ,


..    . 1.2  
    ,

----------

> ..    . 1.2  
>     ,


     ,        :           ,          .

----------


## olga-osina

:No-no: 
 -  ()        ()     , , ,   -      .   ,    .

          ()          () ,       () , -   ,   . 
       . - ???

----------


## Madaccountant3000

,  ,
  ,        :

     ,   ,      ()        ()       (, )        .
        54-:
 -  ()        ()     , , 

 ,     ,   54-      :

  (    () - ,   () ,   , -  ,    () - ,     (),  , -  );


 ,         ,   :
    ,      (). ,   ,       .      54-:
.2 . 1.2.                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ),       .
 ,    7  2   ,     ()              ()   .

. 5 . 1.2.       ,      ()           ,   ,    ""       ()            ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .

. 5.3. . 1.2.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :

.1. . 4.3. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".

 ?

----------


## sdef48

,    .    .     . ,          ( ). : .4.3  54.  , **, .



> ...  54-    4.3,     ,    , , ,        :
> 
>  4.3.     - 
> (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
> *
> 1. *-*  **       ()       ,   *   ()* ,   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".


,  . 1.2         . ..,  -  .

----------

> -  ()        ()     , , ,   -      .   ,    .


   4.3,

----------

> !!    ???


+
   ,         ?

----------


## olga-osina

> 4.3,


 
 ,   -        (,     ).
      .
   ???
 ,       ???

----------

> +
>    ,         ?


.

----------

> ,   -        (,     ).


        80 


> ,       ???


  ""   4.3,      ,                    .

----------

> ,         ?


   ()    -  ,    ?

----------


## sdef48

> +
>    ,         ?


,  ,   ,    -,  . (   ).

----------


## sdef48

> ()    -  ,    ?


     ,       .    ,  - .   .

----------

> ,       .    ,  - .


, .
,  ,     )         8,5%.         -?

----------


## sdef48

-.  : .4.3  54 


> 4.3.     - 
> (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
> *
> 1. -               ()       ,      () , ** ,   *    ""*, ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,   *          ()*,          27  2011  N 161- "   ".

----------


## 81

> -       ""   ,   . 4.3        ?


      ,   **,      ,  . ,    ,     ,   ,  ,        .     ,        .     ""       .           ,       "*       () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , ,* ;"

----------


## sdef48

> , .
> ,  ,     )         8,5%.         -?


.     -,      .   .      (    ,  ).     -.

----------

> .     -,      .


    .
       "".

----------

> ,  ,   ,    -,  . (   ).


, !!!))
       ?

----------

> "".


      ?

----------

> ?


       ?

----------

> ?


.       ,         . 
  ,   ?...
  ""?

----------

> .


   .

----------


## sdef48

,  .    , .      ""   ,,     ,     ,       . .       -,   (   ,     ;     ).     ( )   ,       ,    -     (    )    .     .  ,  , -, .

----------


## sdef48

> .       ,         . 
>   ,   ?...


  .

----------


## sdef48

,  .  .     .    .    ,    .     .      . -,  .       ,    .   , .

----------

> ,  .    , .      ""   ,,     ,     ,       . .       -,   (   ,     ;     ).     ( )   ,       ,    -     (    )    .     .  ,  , -, .


     " ",    ""

----------

> ,  , -, .


 . 1 . 4.7    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (.  03.07.2016) ( -  N 54-)  ""      ,      .

  (  ):        ,    ,   .
      ., - .

----------

> .     .


      +   ...
   .
, ,   ,     )))

----------


## sdef48

> " ",    ""


    ,   ""   ?   ,  ,   .  , 54   ,  ,         .

----------


## sdef48

> +   ...
>    .
> , ,   ,     )))


   .        ?  ,       .     ?     ,   .       .   . .      ,       .     -.    ,     .   ,     , ,   .

----------

> ,   ""   ?   ,  ,   .  , 54   ,  ,         .


      "",      ,      " ",     ,     ...

----------

> .        ?  ,       .     ?     ,   .       .   . .      ,       .     -.    ,     .   ,     , ,   .


                 :
"1.              
2.          +   
3.       .
  .
        ."

-,     -)

----------


## sdef48

> "",      ,      " ",     ,     ...


, ,     .

----------


## sdef48

> :
> "1.              
> 2.          +   
> 3.       .
>   .
>         ."
> 
> -,     -)


,     . . ,  .       .  ,  3-    . :Fool:

----------

> .


.  ,  


> ,


 


> .


  ,        .


> ,   ?...


  .    , :


> 


.

----------

> ,       .    ,  - .   .


      ?
 ,    ...

----------

> ?


    . 


> ,    ...


, ...

----------

,    ,       ?
   ,          ,  ?

----------


## -

**,    ,  **

----------


## olga-osina

> ,


+1

----------

> **,    ,  **


 ,   .    54-,    , .       -.   ,     ?

----------


## olga-osina

> , .


   .

----------

> .


             ,     .      . 
      1.1  54-      4.3   .    , , ,   ,        1.1      4.3.           4.3      .    .

    ,       .         ,     ,   " ".

----------


## olga-osina

-  1.1  1.2      .
    4.3    ,   . 1.1     " ()        ()     , , "

----------

> -  1.1  1.2      .


     . 


> 4.3


. ,   ,  ,    1.1.      - " " 


> ,   . 1.1     " ()        ()     , , "


  (   ) .  ,   . ,    .       "", .., ,        ...          ...

----------


## olga-osina

> (   ) .  ,   . ,    .       "",


 ,          .    " ()          () ,       () "   



> " ()        ()     , , "


   .




> ,        ...


          ,    .
     ,  .  .   .

----------

> .


    ,   " " 


> ,    .


 - , . 


> ,  .  .   .


 .    ,       -   ...

----------


## olga-osina

> .    ,       -   ...


?



> ,   " "


  ,    .

----------

> ?


,  ,   . .


> ,    .


   .        .

----------


## olga-osina

> 


  ?

----------

> ?


 - .  -  .

----------

, ,   ?          ?

----------

> , ,   ?          ?


  ?((

----------


## -

> ?((


     .....

----------


## olga-osina

> , ,   ?          ?


,      ,   .

----------

> ,      ,   .


        .

----------

> .


  ?

----------

> ?


.   ,      .

----------

> .   ,      .


-

----------


## olga-osina

> .


      4.3

----------

> 4.3


,   :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

